
OCaml in the Browser - wtetzner
http://ocsigen.org/js_of_ocaml/
======
GuiA
If you want to get into OCaml, O'reilly is releasing a new book about it next
October, with an early release eBook available since earlier this week:

[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920024743.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920024743.do)

I haven't read it, but heard very good things about it from friends who did.

~~~
amirmc
Online public beta at
[https://realworldocaml.org/](https://realworldocaml.org/)

------
wtetzner
Google cached version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:uRRBDOc...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:uRRBDOcYUpAJ:ocsigen.org/js_of_ocaml/)

------
flebber
Only stumbled onto ocaml last week. Very Nice indeed. You can try it online at
TryOcaml.

[http://try.ocamlpro.com/](http://try.ocamlpro.com/)

------
angersock
What's OCaml a solution for?

Rather, what sorts of problem domains does it excel at?

(More cynically: why shouldn't I just use Ruby/C/Javscript/Erlang?)

~~~
andrewcooke
it's strict (so not as weird as lazy haskell), statically typed (with
inference, so little extra typing) and reasonably fast. so it's faster than
ruby, safer than c, has more compile-time checking than erlang or javascript.

it's a functional language, but it supports side-effects and classes. it used
to be pretty much unique. it's closely related to F#.

more generally, it's a rather nice, general programming language. but it's not
so popular, so doesn't have the range of libraries available to, say, python
or java. but it does have all these: [http://ocaml-batteries-
team.github.io/batteries-included/hdo...](http://ocaml-batteries-
team.github.io/batteries-included/hdoc/)

maybe i'm not answering the question exactly enough, but the problem is it
really is a pretty nice, general language you could use for a lot of tasks. so
nothing obviously jumps out to me as being "the [one] kind of task for ocaml".

------
marshray
OCaml seems like one of those languages that's so well-designed that it's
boring.

~~~
sixbrx
The mutable strings should add some excitement.

~~~
marshray
Oh thanks. I need to read that spec again more closely.

